# BSOD - ntkrpamp.exe probable cause



## msree8133 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys. Thanks ahead of time for any help you can provide. My server was rebooted unexpectedly. 

Problem:
BSOD, probable cause indicated as ntkrpamp.exe

kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00001002, memory referenced
Arg2: d0000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: 8a820710, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: 00001002 

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

FAULTING_IP: 
+26b952f014edfdc
8a820710 ?? ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: DRIVER_FAULT_SERVER_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xD1

PROCESS_NAME: Idle

TRAP_FRAME: f78c6c88 -- (.trap 0xfffffffff78c6c88)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=00001002 ebx=8a820707 ecx=f773fa48 edx=f773fa40 esi=8a8206b8 edi=f773fa40
eip=8a820710 esp=f78c6cfc ebp=f78c6d50 iopl=0 nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0008 ss=0010 ds=0023 es=0023 fs=0030 gs=0000 efl=00010202
8a820710 ?? ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 8a820710 to 8088c993

STACK_TEXT: 
f78c6c88 8a820710 badb0d00 f773fa40 8089a350 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2a7
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
f78c6cf8 80832110 8a8206b8 626b3382 00000000 0x8a820710
f78c6d50 8088de4f 00000000 0000000e 00000000 nt!KiRetireDpcList+0xca
f78c6d54 00000000 0000000e 00000000 00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x37


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiTrap0E+2a7
8088c993 833da0628a8000 cmp dword ptr [nt!KiFreezeFlag (808a62a0)],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX: 0

SYMBOL_NAME: nt!KiTrap0E+2a7

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME: ntkrpamp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 48a2ac75

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_nt!KiTrap0E+2a7

BUCKET_ID: 0xD1_nt!KiTrap0E+2a7

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
Kindly help me someone to fix this problem.

Thanks in Advance
SreeM


----------

